# Sa edad ko na iyon, akala ko ready na akong......



## Inglip

Sa edad ko na iyon, akala ko ready na akong buhay may pamilya.

This is a sentence I found. Someone is explaining to her child about the childs father, and that she met him when they were young in school.

I am fairly sure it translates to: _In that age, I believed my life is ready to have a family. _

I am just not sure about the construction. 

Can 'may' be used to mean 'to have/to get?'

I also feel there should be a verb at the end. Like 'To Start a family' or it should be: _I am ready in my life to have a family_.

Is this sentence I found 100% grammatically correct?


----------



## DotterKat

Sa edad ko na iyon, akala ko ready (*handa*) na akong *mag*buhay may*-*pamilya.

At that age, I thought I was ready to (have / start) a family of my own.


----------



## sangrecaliente.sanchaud

"MAY" is actually "THERE IS"...
In some contexts, it means "TO HAVE".

May      relo      akong      mula      sa      US.
Have    watch      I          from     the      US.

The senctence is better constructed as :

Sa edad kong iyon, akala ko ready na ako sa buhay may pamilya.
In that age, I thought I was ready to have a family.

Literally...

Sa                 -          In
edad              -       age
kong              -      1st person marker
iyon               -       that
akala              -       I think (I thought)
ko                  -      1st person marker
na                 -     already
sa                  -      to
buhay             -     life
may-pamilya     -     with family

In the above context, "MAY" is also used to mean "with". Here it is the opposite of "WALA" (without)


----------



## mataripis

another Tagalog translation:Sa gulang kong ito, akala ko kaya ko nang magtaguyod ng isang mag anak.


----------



## mapangarap

“Magbuhay” is not used.
To say "to live," you would want to use “mamuhay.”

Mamuhay nang may-pamilya.
not
Mag-buhay nang may-pamilya.

"May" in this case is translated "with" or "having."
May-pamilya: with a family, i.e., married and with children
May-coche: with a car, having a car
May-kaya, with money, having money, that is, wealthy


----------



## mataripis

Inglip said:


> Sa edad ko na iyon, akala ko ready na akong buhay may pamilya.
> 
> This is a sentence I found. Someone is explaining to her child about the childs father, and that she met him when they were young in school.
> 
> I am fairly sure it translates to: _In that age, I believed my life is ready to have a family. _
> 
> I am just not sure about the construction.
> 
> Can 'may' be used to mean 'to have/to get?'
> 
> I also feel there should be a verb at the end. Like 'To Start a family' or it should be: _I am ready in my life to have a family_.
> 
> Is this sentence I found 100% grammatically correct?


Inaasahan ko na sa kaya ko nang magtaguyod ng isang mag anak sa gayong gulang/kalagayan ko.


----------



## Perictione

DotterKat said:


> Sa edad ko na iyon, akala ko ready (*handa*) na akong *mag*buhay may*-*pamilya.
> 
> At that age, I thought I was ready to (have / start) a family of my own.



This sounds right to me. Although "magbuhay may-pamilya" would better be interpreted as "to live as a family man/married man."


----------



## mapangarap

Perictione said:


> This sounds right to me. Although "magbuhay may-pamilya" would better be interpreted as "to live as a family man/married man."



“Magbuhay” is not Tagalog.
To say "to live," you would want to use “mamuhay.”

Mamuhay nang may-pamilya.
not
Mag-buhay nang may-pamilya.


----------



## Perictione

"Mamuhay may-pamilya" is also correct. However, "magbuhay" or "mag-buhay" is just as valid. I guess you got confused with the context. Would you say "mag-bahay mayaman" is wrong and "mamahay mayaman" is correct?


----------

